# A young mans work,



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is some work by John Mark the 14 year old that has been working with me for the past year in the shop. I am amazed with how he has progressed in this short time, puts me to shame!! I am going to try and get him to join the forum so he can post his own projects and receive first hand the feed-back from you all. He made 38 leafs for Thanksgiving name places between Monday and Wednesday. He used abour 6 or 7 woods like cocobolo, purple heart, cedar, osage orange, wenge (SP) teak and several others. He used about 6 or so leaf patterns. I saw several of theme and they all have very good quality for one so young. I will pass on anything some one would like to say.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

excelent work I have made them myself on a scroll saw and it takes a great amount of concetration.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Excellant work, John Mark! How thick was the wood you used and what kind of finish did you put on it when you were done cutting? Also, what hints would you tell someone who decided they wanted to make their own? Were there certain things that made the job easier as you went along? Any things to avoid?

Jim


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I will ask John Mark to respond Friday when he is here, I talked to his mother this evening and she is agreeable to him signing on, I think he will learn a lot.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Tell Him nice work and keep on learning, looks like He has a obvious eye for woodworking


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm envious of the young man's patience and steady hand.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree Harry, to watch him work he is meticulous and is very teachable.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> Excellant work, John Mark! How thick was the wood you used and what kind of finish did you put on it when you were done cutting? Also, what hints would you tell someone who decided they wanted to make their own? Were there certain things that made the job easier as you went along? Any things to avoid?
> 
> Jim


Jim the wood was about 3/8-7/16 thick. I was feeding the planner and he was looking to me to decide how thick, which side to plane and to go with the grain so as not to have excessive chip out. Well I showed him how to determine grain direction and after that it was his baby! He really liked having the responsibility so next time he can do it all, feed, everything I'll just catch the boards and send them back he will like that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The scroll saw is a great tool for a young woodworker and the leaf is s good one ,no two are the same  and he can use it free hand no pattern needed..

====


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jerry, It appears from your text and photos that John Mark is well on his way to becoming a master woodworker! He is in good hands with you as his instructor. I get involved with educating youngsters as much as possible and in many avenues. One thing that I always stress to them is that throughout life one will have CHOICES in every aspect. Woodworking is an excellent arena for making an educational experience to be a fun experience. I have guests at my home daily - where I really focus on making things fun and educational. It is my personal belief that many kids play follow-the-leader with music, hair styles, friends and role models largely due to what they are exposed to. I've had families over that will say, "[Rocky] here is a slow learner" - yet the kid can tell you every statistic about baseball, football or some music group! I've even known kids to quote statistics and not even know what statistics are! *You are doing some fantastic work here, Jerry and I admire you tremendously for that!* Having three [now] grown daughters who all excelled academically and have fine families, children and friends gives me great pleasure that their Mom and I had a small part in pointing them in the right direction, but above all; God has been good to us! It is amazing how fast youngsters learn and develop habits. An interest in woodworking can lead to so many other things being under that same blanket of "interesting". Interests in Botany, Electronics, Mathematics, Science and History can be "sparked" with woodworking!
KEEP UP YOUR GOOD WORK and I WOULD LOVE TO HELP YOU IN THIS ENDEAVOR IN ANY WAY THAT I CAN. *OPG3*


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, please tell John Mark that I think he has done a great job. I would suggest that he enlarge the end of some of the stems slightly and drill a hole in it. These would make wonderful Christmas tree ornaments. Hand crafted wooden ornaments like that would easily sell for $20 and the profits could be kept in a tool fund for this fine young man.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Otis I agree, my shop is open to young responsible fellas or gals who want to learn woodworking, of course there are many opportunities to share other principles of life also. Regarding liabilities we must first know the family well and we do have a sizable umbrella policy.


----------



## wdwerker (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it is great that you are teaching this young man woodworking! He is doing some very nice work. My dad and grandfather taught me as a boy and I turned it into a career. I was able to teach my grandfather a thing or two when I was 25 years old.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Jerry,
Tell the young man with two first names (John Mark) that I like his work!
The cuts look better than mine do, I'm jealous.

Tell him to take his time and enjoy every moment he has in the shop.

The smell of fresh cut wood or that burnt smell when the cut wasn't right. 
Getting so absorbed in your project that you and your project become one and you have to use the super glue remover to get your hand lose.
The joy of using well built pipe clamps to pull that joint together and the pain from the 1 you dropped on your toe.

Yes wood working gets in your blood and you don't want to get it out.

Tell him:
Work safe!
Work smart!
Have a great time!
And Pass it on!

Mike


----------

